# Britany Ferries mailing list



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I want to revisit my youth, a month away in June to Estartit where I lived for two years working as a DJ and water ski instructor when I was 21/22. I'll probably end up Dover Calais but thought I'd add myself to the BF mailing list in case there's a deal.

I make up email addresses for specifics, keeps companies honest on data proliferation and makes it easy to stop troublesome post. BF allow the option to only receive email comms, so why won't they let me join the mailing list without all my personal details and address?

Sorry BF, I doubt you've got a deal for me but I'll never know.....

John
www.motorhomeradio.com


----------

